# Swimming



## lisaroscoe (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been trying to find information on the Olympic Training Center where I understand there is an olympic size pool...........I've got to swim, preferable somewhere close in Maadi.

Also, what's the deal with the Wadi Degla?
Thank you!

ps- and thank you maiden scotland for the help!


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

lisaroscoe said:


> I've been trying to find information on the Olympic Training Center where I understand there is an olympic size pool...........I've got to swim, preferable somewhere close in Maadi.
> 
> Also, what's the deal with the Wadi Degla?
> Thank you!
> ...


Hi,

Me too, I am very much interested in swimming and I live in Maadi too... 

Well, from my search I found two option:

1. You can become a member in Wadi degla by paying $500 for 6 months.
2. To become a member in Maadi sporting club where they have a olympic size swimming pool... But I am not sure about the membership over there.

Sernior members,

Could you please throw us some light....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

From my window I can see a brand new swimming pool that has just been filled with water and my houseboy has told me that he thinks it is the Olympic pool.
This pool is in Gezirah on the corniche facing el Agouza.
Taking the Gezirah(from Mohadiseen) slip road off the 6th October Bridge it is on your immediate left. I will try and find out more but as I have said it has just been filled in the last 3 days.. lots of Egyptian flags flying outside it.
Maiden


----------



## lisaroscoe (Jan 19, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> From my window I can see a brand new swimming pool that has just been filled with water and my houseboy has told me that he thinks it is the Olympic pool.
> This pool is in Gezirah on the corniche facing el Agouza.
> Taking the Gezirah(from Mohadiseen) slip road off the 6th October Bridge it is on your immediate left. I will try and find out more but as I have said it has just been filled in the last 3 days.. lots of Egyptian flags flying outside it.
> Maiden


Thanks Maiden Scotland,

That sounds like the Gezira Club, no? I've heard of the Maadi Club, but I hesitate because my Egyptian friends tell me there are lots of guys there, and I don't want to be on display, but I'll check it out...........I did go to Maadi house but of course you have to be a diplomat or in the oil industry to belong - though they told me that teachers at the AUC are welcome to join............alas, I am but a student!

xxoo
Lisa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lisaroscoe said:


> Thanks Maiden Scotland,
> 
> That sounds like the Gezira Club, no? I've heard of the Maadi Club, but I hesitate because my Egyptian friends tell me there are lots of guys there, and I don't want to be on display, but I'll check it out...........I did go to Maadi house but of course you have to be a diplomat or in the oil industry to belong - though they told me that teachers at the AUC are welcome to join............alas, I am but a student!
> 
> ...


Hi

No I don't think it is the Gezerah club, this part has a park that is open to the public

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

We take our childern to swimming lesson's in Heliopolis at El Banat (Girls') College in Nabil el Wakkard Street. Its not full Olympic size (only 6 lane 25m long). I know its a long way from you but thought I would post about it for future reference, for people searching for swimming pools/leasons.


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

@Maiden 

Can you tell me what are the facilities are available in BCA Maadi branch?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> @Maiden
> 
> Can you tell me what are the facilities are available in BCA Maadi branch?



The club is not open as yet, April I think is the date for opening.
I do not know what facilities they will have but I am making a safe bet that a pool table, darts etc will be the first things they get.

Maiden


----------

